# What would you do?



## horseyloon (Nov 10, 2008)

Well it happened once, maybe her horse was "interfiring" (cant spell lol) with the other horse so.....make sure you only let experienced horses riding him/her 

just tell her youll be careful but it is _your_ horse so its your choice really


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well he's not MY horse, I'm just leasing him. So ultimately, it's her call what she wants to do with him/his situation.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Accidents happen at every stable no matter how many pre-cautions are taken. As long as you are the one feeding it, riding it etc and YOU feel that it is an "ok" place than tell your leaser to take it down a notch and at the first sign of trouble you'll contact her. Also what are the terms of the lease?


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

The terms of my lease are that I'm responsible for: board, farrier, wormer, feed, etc. Basically the only thing I'm not responsible for is vet.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Whats the details of the boarding. Is it your choice or hers? Or is it like she chooses the stable and you pay?


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh I see. It's my choice of stable, since I'm footing the bill.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I think that if you feel its okay, then its your call. It doesn't mean it's gonna happen again, so if you haven't had a problem and if you make sure you feed and ride him, then it should be okay


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

A lot of things can change in 4 years... maybe the turnouts werent set-up the same way.. or someone else was doing the chores. I guess I would just really talk to the owner about it. Maybe invite her out to the place, and if she is really concerned she should be going out there every so often to check up on things anyways. Do you feel that the horse is being treated well at the current place?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Horses are horses, accidents happen. You could get the BO's side of the story about what happened with the kicking incident.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yea, I wasn't too concerned. I'm confident he's getting good care because I'M the one providing it. 

I actually kinda stumbled upon another boarding opportunity and would love some input. They may have filled the space already but...

-it would be $30 less a month
-2 miles closer to my house
-right by the feed store where I buy my grain
-they would provide ALL feeding per day, 2/x day+hay (right now I have to feed him myself so it's only once a day and I have to be out there daily)
-he'd get lots of love and attention when I'm not there (it's a family's home)
-instead of 24/7 pasture board like he has now, he'd be able to come in and snuggle inside a barn whenever he wanted to

Honestly, the only downsides I can see would be that I'm not sure if they have anywhere lit to ride after dark (they have 5 acres and their neighbor has 13 to ride on) and I don't want to traumatize Blaze by moving him after he's only been at the current stable a month.

Thoughts?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Know that you know some information on your current barn, keep your eyes open.
Maybe ask around and play stupid and see what answers you get.

After Tom and I had moved Gem and Vega from their previous barn, we heard horror stories there, and all about the care, the place itself, the people, everything. And we were "blind" to it for the first 9 months or so, before we really saw what was going on (but at that time we decided to keep them there)
Now that we have moved them, we really saw how badly, not only our horses were being treated, but us too!

Now it might be that after 4 years, they have shaped up and are more strict, but to be honest, you never really know.

I would do whatever feels right for you.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks appy.

I don't get a bad vibe from the stables where he's at now, and honestly, everyone's horses seem just fine, but I think that's more because everyone provides their own care for the most part.

I'm going to check out the guy's home boarding set up tomorrow. I figure it can't hurt. I don't love the idea of telling my BO I'm peacing out after such a short time, but if he's got some kind of decent riding space and I could set up some kind of shop light to see by, it'd the same thing I have now, essentially. I would love to have Blaze fed 2x/day and not have to stress about getting out there every night...


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

**UPDATE!**

Went to see the other place tonight. I got a really good vibe from the guy-he's kinda an old hippie type, and his horse is gorgeous and obviously well cared for. The barn space for the horses is really nice, and I can tell he has ample space behind the barn. It was dark tho, so I couldn't get a feel for how the footing would be for riding. I asked about lighting and he said he used to be an electrician, and his daughters were also ribbing him about not having light out there, and he'd be happy to set up a light outside the barn as well as throughout the 5 acre pasture. I'm definitely intrigued...it would be so nice to know that Blaze is being kept an eye on 24/7 (the guy is retired I think), being fed 2/x a day and getting a ton of attention if I ever can't come out. Plus, I'd be saving $30/mo...

I need to go out during the day and walk the land and see how it would be for riding footing. I also need to chat with his owner and see what she thinks. I would also need to get over thinking that moving him 2x in 2 months would traumatize him


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's great that you liked the new barn!
I agree that a look at it in the day would be good too (you might not have seen something in the dark that you would in the day)

$30 a month is a lot save too!
When tom and I moved our horses, we saved $65 a month! Even with the addition of Montana we are still a few bucks short from what it was to keep 2 horses at the old place.


----------

